# Best looking fake plants?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting things situated before I pull the trigger on a new 125 Gallon tank, plan on doing a CA/SA mix.

Question is, where can I find some good looking fake plants? I don't like those really cheesy looking fake ones that you can tell they are fake from 1000 ft away.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I mix real plants with fake plants and it makes the fake plants blend in more realistically. Since I have no desire for the complications of planting a tank, I attach plants to driftwood, throw in some java moss and float some plants. I've even put some aquatic plants in pots. The real plants take up phosphates and nitrates and make for a healthier tank.

As for the fake plants I use, I like the tetra water wonders since they have some fake rocks and fake driftwood that hold down the plants and they don't need to be stuck in the substrate. Very easy to move around while vacuuming.

See one of my tanks:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... tank=19697


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the fake silk plants look the best if anything at all. Definitely not the plastic ones.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Best looking fake plants are real ones. My 90 gallon is a low tech planted tank planted mostly with java fern and anubias. Both grow attached to driftwood and do well in less than bright light. Java fern is especially good as that it spreads to cover your driftwood.

Mike


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Look into Fancy Plants.


----------



## jonyhon (Jul 9, 2009)

salukicichlids said:


> I think the fake silk plants look the best if anything at all. Definitely not the plastic ones.


sometimes there is some advantage using of fake silk plants.

________________
Silk plants


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

jonyhon said:


> salukicichlids said:
> 
> 
> > I think the fake silk plants look the best if anything at all. Definitely not the plastic ones.
> ...


Silk plants look nice unless your fish are hard on them and then they start to come unravelled.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

I have not seen that, but I don't have any very large fish.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

doesnt take large fish :wink:


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't use fake plants anymore because my Mbunas like to rearrange them too much (that's a given) lol. My dominant fish, a female Maingano likes to take them all into her corner. They don't mess with the real ones so much, though I do have an Auratus who likes to fight with them :lol:


----------

